# Training troubles



## KaliNaughton (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi guys ?

I'm new to this forum and I was just wanting some advice on hand taming and cartain behaviours of my new budgie Baymax.

I have him partially tamed. I can pet him and he will eat from my hand. He also accepts my hand being in his cage and loves to chat to me.
I can't seem to bond with him enough to have him step on to my hand. He will put one foot on and then move away.

He has also started behaving like a mad hatter. Flying around his cage erratically at times, to the point where we have to cover him up and give him some time out to calm down.

Any advice on how to complete hand taming him so that we can properly bond, and on what his new behaviour might mean?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
The information on the several articles and sticky threads located at the top part of each section of the forums will be very useful and of benefit to you and your budgie.

How long have you had Baymax? From your description, to me it seems you are on the very early stages of taming.
The fact that Baymax is flying erratically makes me believe he is scared and most likely he is not yet comfortable in his new surroundings and not completely at ease around you.
First and foremost, it's important to establish the foundations of trust and this first connection is made by sitting close to the cage and spending daily quality time with your budgie and getting him/her used to your presence and voice. It's also important to pay attention to the budgie's body language, to respect the safe boundaries set by the budgie and to proceed in training when the budgie is showing signs of being receptive.
Generally speaking, budgies aren't very fond of being petted and sometimes owners mistake their recently purchased birds as being tamed when they are in fact scared stiff and unable to react to the petting.

You can start by checking the detailed information on these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295169-yes-your-bird-scared.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Best of luck with Baymax!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

aluz has offered you excellent advice.
How old is Baymx now? If he's around 3-4 months old he's going into puberty where he is wanting to be more independent.
Do you allow him out of cage time to fly around and exercise his wings?
How large is the cage you have him in?

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your little friend Baymax  

You've been given excellent advice with regards to help him overcome his biting issues and gain more trust in you :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through all the links provided--they're sure to help you learn even more about your little one as well as keep you updated on the very best in budgie care practices! If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

Hope to see you around, as well as to meet little Baymax soon! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## KaliNaughton (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice!

He came from a breeder and was given with a small cage and his usual food.
I purchased a large parrot cage so he has room to fly around as he likes, I wouldn't like to be in a small cage without room to fly if I were a bird, so I decided there was no way I would have him in one.

He has been with us for 3 weeks now, and I have only just started to pet him, however everything you have said and that was in the articles makes sense, so I plan to step back my presence to make sure he is 100% comfortable. 

I am going to start from the very beginning again, and ask your advice as I need it.

With the erratic flying, while it does make sense that it is because Baymax is scared, it only happens when he can hear other birds outside - usually the Indian Minah's. Does it make sense that he would be scared upon hearing this type of sound?

He actually escaped from his cage earlier today and was very scared as he could not find his own way back. I used a fresh pillowcase to cover him and placed him back in his home (all while speaking softly to him, I have done this with my dog for 6 years and my baby, so it is pretty much habit now lol) now he is happily perched and chatting to me. 

Thank you again for your wonderful advice. I look forward to sharing photos and our progress with you all!


----------

